# Sky drawing



## BearArcher1980

I was told this weekend at a tourney that drawing above your shoulder and that it wouldn't be in effect till June. I was also told anything above your head. I know I start my draw a little bit above my shoulder then as I push/pull it settles to shoulder height. I wonder who's job it is going to be to watch everyone on the line as everyone shoots to determine who is and isn't following the "rule". I agree with the no sky drawing rule as it can be very dangerous, but who is to say what's too much? Above the head, totally, above your shoulder, not so much....


----------



## Rolo

The rule as adopted:

*No archer shall draw a bow with with the bow hand above the top of the head when drawing on a horizontal plane, or parallel to the ground.*


----------



## field14

Rolo said:


> The rule as adopted:
> 
> *No archer shall draw a bow with with the bow hand above the top of the head when drawing on a horizontal plane, or parallel to the ground.*


That's the rule...either learn how to draw the bow correctly without breaking the rule, or risk getting asked to leave the shooting line. MOST people simply need to crank the bow down so they don't have the problem. Some others, just have it stuck in their head that they have to do this to "set their shoulder", or it could be both reasons; neither of which pass muster to escape or circumvent the rule.
In addition, by drawing the bow correctly, along with making sure you are within compliance of the rule, you will save 1-3 seconds on your shot sequence because you will be "on target" or "on the X-ring" at least that much sooner and won't be searching for it for so long, ha.
Start doing it right now, and by June 1, 2013, it will be a piece of cake; one more serious form flaw corrected and under control.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## zestycj7

At my home range, I will talk to anyone that draws their bow in a manner that if they hit the release the arrow will go over the target butt.
I love to approch a male parent that has the bow weight of their sons bow so hight the boy has to contort their body to draw the bow back. I tell them they can not shoot unless they turn the bow down, and if they don't they can go home.
Don.


----------



## field14

zestycj7 said:


> At my home range, I will talk to anyone that draws their bow in a manner that if they hit the release the arrow will go over the target butt.
> I love to approch a male parent that has the bow weight of their sons bow so hight the boy has to contort their body to draw the bow back. I tell them they can not shoot unless they turn the bow down, and if they don't they can go home.
> Don.


Yes, that is what it takes to get things back under control...and this goes regardless of whether it is a kid, a "joe", or even a "Pro"...As of June 1,2013, the NFAA has defined "sky drawing" to be illegal. Some are positively going to have to change how they draw their bows...or they will be asked to leave the shooting line.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## SteveID

I was under the impression that a rule was in place, but there was no consequences in place for it. Tom, do you know of any certain consequences that would take place for someone breaking this rule? 

I'm also curious as to how they are going to distinguish between sky drawing, and somebody who starts high to set the grip, but doesn't actually draw high.


----------



## field14

SteveID said:


> I was under the impression that a rule was in place, but there was no consequences in place for it. Tom, do you know of any certain consequences that would take place for someone breaking this rule?
> 
> I'm also curious as to how they are going to distinguish between sky drawing, and somebody who starts high to set the grip, but doesn't actually draw high.


I will just about guarantee you that the NFAA isn't going to implement a rule without consequence! 

With regard to interpretation, if you have tension on that bowstring with your release hand and it is above your head...then you are in violation of the rule...but then, my interpretation may not be perfect either...but I'll guarantee that those out there that are coming to full draw with their bowhand above their head, then anchoring and then bringing the bow down to the target...are positively in violation of the rule and will face the consequences.

The NFAA has defined what sky drawing is...and if you violate that...YOUR opinion won't count one iota.

MY opinion? Simple, ONE warning about it, and if you violate the rule again, you will be asked to leave the shooting line...and this INCLUDES the practice ends, too. That is the way it is done in WAA/FITA, and NAA. I'm figuring the NFAA will do the same.

Having a rule without consequence is the same as not having any rule at all, so why waste the time to publish it? Thus, if you are one that is "close" on this.....adjust your form NOW so that you don't have to face arguing about it...and losing. This rule takes effect in all NFAA competitions effective June 1, 2013.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## TNMAN

9. A competitor not following the established tournament rules, improper conduct or creating
a safety hazard may be disqualified immediately.

Notice that the above says "may" be dq'd. I would expect a warning for anyone. Mike had to send a couple of kids off the range after several warnings. They physically could not draw safely.

Unsafe drawing has ALWAYS been illegal in NFAA as it creates a safety hazard. The new rule only supplements the general safety rules and gives an official slightly more to hang his hat on when it comes to calling out an unsafe draw. The head high bow hand/across the belly draws made by so many overbowed and/or beginning shooters strike me as being the most dangerous, and the draw that officials should be looking to eleminate.


----------



## SteveID

Just bringing it up because I heard from somebody who is definitely in the know with the NFAA who mentioned that although rule had been established, there were no established consequences pertaining SPECIFICALLY to the new rule.

I'm having a hard time finding where the NFAA actually defines the rule for sky drawing. Does anybody have a link to that, or a page number in the rule book?

Definitely not worried about it myself. I've spent plenty of time on the line in NFAA, NAA and World Archery events, and I've been questioned. Nor have I ever seen ANYBODY else warned about it. Beyond that, I know I am well inside the rules compared to a number of other shooters, and so far they have all been deemed to be within the rules. 

I just wanted to know if anybody knew of an actual penalty for breaking the new rule. We all know it's established, but nothing else beyond that can be found in writing.


----------



## field14

SteveID said:


> Just bringing it up because I heard from somebody who is definitely in the know with the NFAA who mentioned that although rule had been established, there were no established consequences pertaining SPECIFICALLY to the new rule.
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding where the NFAA actually defines the rule for sky drawing. Does anybody have a link to that, or a page number in the rule book?
> 
> Definitely not worried about it myself. I've spent plenty of time on the line in NFAA, NAA and World Archery events, and I've been questioned. Nor have I ever seen ANYBODY else warned about it. Beyond that, I know I am well inside the rules compared to a number of other shooters, and so far they have all been deemed to be within the rules.
> 
> _I just wanted to know if anybody knew of an actual penalty for breaking the new rule_. We all know it's established, but nothing else beyond that can be found in writing.


Sorry to be blunt, people...but *what part of JUNE 1, 2013 do you not understand*? The new NFAA rule for sky drawing takes effect on JUNE 1, 2013...so OBVIOUSLY, folks, of course you've seen people "questioned" in past years, but nothing happened....because...until JUNE 1, 2013...THERE WAS NOT A RULE IN THE NFAA AGAINST "SKY DRAWING"...now there is...so don't wait to be nailed...CHANGE IT NOW if you are in violation of the new rule.

NAA/WAA(FITA) has had this rule for years...and they ENFORCE IT, and yes people, some with high profiles have been removed from the shooting line for violation of the rule against sky drawing.

JUNE 1, 2013 NEW RULE FOR SKY DRAWING for the NFAA takes effect.

That rule is published, it goes in effect...and argue all you want...YOU violate it, and there WILL be consequences...after JUNE 1, 2013.

It has been posted verbatim as to what the new rule is...read it, understand it or not, you must comply for face consequences. Don't fight it; you won't win the argument.

How tough can it be to comply? Shooting holes in ceilings, roofs, cars, flight arrows out into la-la land, near misses have gone on long enough; we are so fortunate to not have had any casualties. Good to finally have some written rules to put teeth into compliance! Wanna still sky-draw? Go in your own back yard and take your own risks.
The stuff I've seen of late and getting worse is enough to scare the bee-geezus out of anyone, beginners, joes, and even a very few PROS are way over the limit about this.

Just to repeat it again...JUNE 1, 2013 new NFAA rule against "Sky Drawing" takes effect! Some of you still wont' get the message and will argue...and lose. Mostly likely, you'll get ONE warning and if you do it again, you are off the shooting line regardless of being beginner, joe, or even Pro. Everyone in the NFAA or even guest class falls under this new rule and its consequences. 
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## field14

SteveID said:


> Just bringing it up because I heard from somebody who is definitely in the know with the NFAA who mentioned that although rule had been established, there were no established consequences pertaining SPECIFICALLY to the new rule.
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding where the NFAA actually defines the rule for sky drawing. Does anybody have a link to that, or a page number in the rule book.
> 
> 
> Definitely not worried about it myself. I've spent plenty of time on the line in NFAA, NAA and World Archery events, and I've been questioned. Nor have I ever seen ANYBODY else warned about it. Beyond that, I know I am well inside the rules compared to a number of other shooters, and so far they have all been deemed to be within the rules.
> 
> I just wanted to know if anybody knew of an actual penalty for breaking the new rule. We all know it's established, but nothing else beyond that can be found in writing.


Right now it is in the minutes from the 2013 NFAA Meeting held in February:

Link: http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/documents/1371-2013308-2013 Board of Directors Meeting Minutes.pdf 
You are going to have to scroll down until you find it, along with some other significant changes that take effect on JUNE 1, 2013!
Specifically: "FL9.
Committee recommends to adopt as amended. Seconded by FL. Motion passed as amended.
New Item, page 29, Article II, Section A, Paragraph–New 7.7. No archer shall draw a bow
with the bow hand above the top of the head when drawing on a
horizontal plane, parallel to the ground.
Renumber as needed.

field14 (Tom D.) I would also imagine that your State Director has placed those minutes or covered the upcoming changes in the State's NFAA newsletter. It is in ours.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Rolo

field14 said:


> No archer shall draw a bow with the bow hand above the top of the head when drawing on a horizontal plane, parallel to the ground.


Hey...that looks familiar...:mg:



Rolo said:


> The rule as adopted:
> 
> *No archer shall draw a bow with with the bow hand above the top of the head when drawing on a horizontal plane, or parallel to the ground.*


----------



## field14

Rolo said:


> Hey...that looks familiar...:mg:


It should...since SteveID in post #11 ASKED THe question that he "couldn't find it in writing" and where to look...like I say...you can say it 100 times, you can write it 200 times, and you can repeat it 300 more times....and....10% will either doubt its veracity, or question that it was ever said or written anywhere in the first place! Or...they will still go out and test the waters just to see whether they are special and that the rules are for fools and only apply to everyone else BUT them.

So Steve ID obviously didn't READ your post...thus, I figured to repeat it over again and repeat the DATE of implementation over and over, too...MAYBE just maybe people might get the message...excepting that 10% that won't no matter what.

Break the rules until they get tired of enforcing them...20+ million ILLEGALS have done just that...and look at the predicament this Nation is in at this point in time. NOBODY wants to abide by any rules...but their own these days. Don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, etc.


----------



## edgerat

Tom, at what point did you go from providing useful information in a polite way, to being the way you are now? People cannot ask questions any longer without being smoked by you. More than a few people on the pro line "sky draw" and we haven't heard of a single one being dealt any form of punishment, regardless of how you perceive the NFAA to treat it. I am fresh out of chill pills right now but, in the interim, I could offer some St John's Wart???

Yours,
Big Cat's biggest fan


----------



## field14

edgerat said:


> Tom, at what point did you go from providing useful information in a polite way, to being the way you are now? People cannot ask questions any longer without being smoked by you. _More than a few people on the pro line "sky draw" and we haven't heard of a single one being dealt any form of punishment_, regardless of how you perceive the NFAA to treat it. I am fresh out of chill pills right now but, in the interim, I could offer some St John's Wart???
> 
> Yours,
> Big Cat's biggest fan


Once again, even you still don't get it....JUNE 1, 2013 is when this takes effect....there was NO RULE on the NFAA rule book specifically against this practice PRIOR to JUNE 1, 2013...so of course you weren't going to see anything said against this dangerous practice in any events so far this year, or in past years. Complaining and seeing the violations? Absolutely...but nothing in writing for the Tournament Chairs/committees to do about it. 

Good heavens... JUNE 1 isn't here yet...unless they've changed the 2013 calendar and never told anyone.

Why can't people get this through their heads! You think the NFAA decided to put in this rule Effective JUNE 1, 2013 just to take up space in the rule book?

The rule against sky drawing has been in existence for many years and vigorously ENFORCED in World Cup, International, WAA/FITA and NAA competitions...and enforced regardless of the level or notoriety of the offender, too. That may well be one reason why some of the "top" Pros from other orgs and even within the NFAA don't dare try to compete in those venues???? Well, now the game is up in just a few weeks within the NFAA too.

JUNE 1, 2013 That line in the sand has been drawn and will be there JUNE 1, 2013. I would also surmise that the TOURNAMENT DIRECTOR will make the decision as to what and how the "penalty" will be for violation of the rule.

They aren't being smoked by me...they are simply being told the DATE of when the Rule against sky drawing takes effect...and even you continue to ignore that date and talk about "past events where nothing has been done."


----------



## SteveID

Wow, Tom. Just wow. Completely unprofessional. I honestly feel sorry for you. 

Read my last stanza in post 10. Then read post 11. 

You used the word "consequence" three times, yet failed to outline what this consequence is. The lack of confirmed penalty is the reason I even posted here. 

Nobody ever questioned the inception of the rule, yet you managed to find the red ink multiple times to tell us all that this new rule (with no apparent penalty) is coming June 1. 

Also, could you reference an instance in which a "high profile" shooter has been removed from the shooting line?

Thank you, however, for referencing the sky draw definition. I had missed Rolo's post on that.


----------



## Rolo

SteveID said:


> Wow, Tom. Just wow. Completely unprofessional. I honestly feel sorry for you.
> 
> Read my last stanza in post 10. Then read post 11.
> 
> You used the word "consequence" three times, yet failed to outline what this consequence is. The lack of confirmed penalty is the reason I even posted here.
> 
> Nobody ever questioned the inception of the rule, yet you managed to find the red ink multiple times to tell us all that this new rule (with no apparent penalty) is coming June 1.
> 
> Also, could you reference an instance in which a "high profile" shooter has been removed from the shooting line?
> 
> Thank you, however, for referencing the sky draw definition. I had missed Rolo's post on that.


I believe the general consensus for enforcement is one warning, and then removal from the line. 

I imagine there will be some subjectivity (maybe a lot) involved...kinda like 'strike zones' in baseball...in interpreting the rule and determiningwhat is or is not. Obvious cases excluded of course. While the rule and definition was, IMO, needed, there's still a lot of drawing practices that are similarly dangerous, but wouldn'tbe considered 'sky drawing'. You know, the whol bow pointed up, but hand not above the head, chicken-wing drawing...arrow is still pointed in the same direction of a 'sky draw'.


----------



## deadeyedickwc

guys tom is just trying to tell you the rule is not in effect yet , when it is ,it will be called no matter whos doing it,, its wrong and a safety hazzard , and it should of been addressed long ago,.i have been watching the pros who sky since louisville , only one or two really do it the others all start high but dont draw until their hands are below their head . as a ref i dont see this being a problem with the pros .its the others who i wonder about


----------



## grapplemonkey

Reading comprehension level... some people need to improve theirs, lol.


----------

